# Finally think i found some good strobes!



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

here is a pic of them!










*1 Quad LED 
*
*Your color choice LED’s with clear outer lenses
*
*Cigarette Lighter plug if needed
*
*On/Off Switch
*
*Pattern Switch*
*2 Suction Cup mounts included with your order.*
 The LED Quad Police Light is constructed of Aluminum and is sealed. It is water resistant and great for mounting on your dash, back deck, or if you want too even on a push bumper or behind your front grill. This unit is heavy duty not built out of cheap plastic components like some others. We have spared no expense in engineering and building the LED Quad 

This Police Light uses the best in Generation 3 LED’s. We use electronic switches in this Emergency Vehicle Light. This enables the user to turn on and off the power at the flip of a switch and for the user to easily at their finger tips change the flash patterns. 

This unit will hook directly to existing switch boxes and the cigarette lighter plug can easily be removed. 
only $89

the only problem is dont no where the best place to mount them is!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i dont thinl itll work to good it they are submerged!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah if they arnt able to stand up to some water its gonna be a waste of money when they blow up from water damage lol


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

well i was thinking about mounting them on top of my aduio pipe some how. becuz most lily my aduio pipe wont b under. or for very long


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah thats the first thing that came to my mind as well.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

I think you could use a little clear silicone to insure they are water proof and be good to go


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

I think i will mod them if I get it... They are way cheaper than triangle strobes


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

what website? i didnt see a link?


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

southgasoldier said:


> what website? i didnt see a link?


_edited by admin_


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i was told by a guy today that the light are actualy water proof but the switch isnt. but i have ran into another prob. this goes in to the accessories plug. but mine has the audio pipe plug into there. i could get the dual plug in. but could there b another way?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

The key word here is water RESISTANT...it would have to be water PROOF to ride with me.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Just curious... why do you need strobes? Are you using them security. I have a friend who works at our police department garage. I'm sure I could ask where they they get theirs.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

this is the guy i talked to i think im goin to do what he did with his get a dual plug in and mount the switch on my bars


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

jayoung08 , i just think strobes look cool IMO.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a bar just like that one does that website sell parts to repair them I broke my flasher pattern switch


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jayoung08 said:


> Just curious... why do you need strobes? Are you using them security. I have a friend who works at our police department garage. I'm sure I could ask where they they get theirs.


You must not be familure w/ "Dem Triangle Boyz"  :bigok:


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

*very cool!!*



Polaris425 said:


> You must not be familure w/ "Dem Triangle Boyz"  :bigok:



Not so familure w/ "Dem Triangle Boyz" but this thread sure got my attention! I'm like a fish looking at a lure.. :563808: 

I love shiny flashy things!:147:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you need to youtube triangle boyz. They have More strobes there than the cops in the city of houston


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> you need to youtube triangle boyz. They have More strobes there than the cops in the city of houston


:haha: That's for sure!!! You'll be ridin down the trail in the middle of the woods, and see about 15 bikes headed towards you and you think you're on an episode of cops... except for the music blasting (unless they are playing the cops theme)... gotta stop and wait for them to go by... so many strobes, such loud music, you can't see or think enough to keep going until they get by..... LOL... all joking aside, I met a few of them one night and they were some pretty cool guys... crazy... but cool... LOL


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

bruteman, do u have red and blue cuz i wana no if they will sell them to me or not..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> bruteman, do u have red and blue cuz i wana no if they will sell them to me or not..


They will sell you any color you want.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> you need to youtube triangle boyz. They have More strobes there than the cops in the city of houston



Holly Cow!!!:aargh4:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> bruteman, do u have red and blue cuz i wana no if they will sell them to me or not..


Yes I have the red and blue I bought mine off ebay from strobe lightking


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks i didnt no cuz i talked to some ppl and they said that red and blue is illegal


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> thanks i didnt no cuz i talked to some ppl and they said that red and blue is illegal


 
They are illegal on your car or truck...Anything that you drive on the highway but not illegal for offroad use


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## c.r.harmon (Apr 25, 2010)

the site says that you can make them steadily burn.. do you have a review/ pics or how this might could be used as a acc. light also?? how much light does it add?


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

lol dont mess with the triangle boyz are strobes are beast we blast music and lights to tell people get out the way


----------

